# My #1 covid concern



## chic (Mar 28, 2021)

My #1 concern about this pandemic and the way it is being handled is people's mental health. This is not a popular topic and I rarely hear anyone discuss this. I am most concerned for the young, little children to young to decide for themselves, and teenagers, cut off in the prime of life. The restrictions may save lives but what happens if we end up with a generation of traumatized people as a result of this? Who takes care of them?


----------



## Furryanimal (Mar 28, 2021)

I have been on about this for the last year....it is a problem that is being ignored.


----------



## Irwin (Mar 28, 2021)

Personally, if I were a young person during this pandemic and contracted covid-19 because I just had to go to a party and as a result, my parents caught covid-19 and died, I'd be a bit melancholy, but I guess I'd get over it.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 28, 2021)

My main concern is to avoid catching it.
I began wondering what it must be like for the very young children. This will be something that affects their sense of the world for years to come.


----------



## Chet (Mar 28, 2021)

The end looks like it's in sight, so I don't expect any lasting consequences, except maybe in education thanks to school lock-downs. WWII was much worse in my estimation.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 28, 2021)

chic said:


> My #1 concern about this pandemic and the way it is being handled is people's mental health. This is not a popular topic and I rarely hear anyone discuss this. I am most concerned for the young, little children to young to decide for themselves, and teenagers, cut off in the prime of life. The restrictions may save lives but what happens if we end up with a generation of traumatized people as a result of this? Who takes care of them?


The children and teens I know are coping just fine.  It's not easy but they're managing.  

Children (and adults) survive lousy teachers (we all had a few), divorce, alcoholic parents, family financial reversals, deaths in their families, moving to new homes, schools and other parts of the country, and myriad other challenges. 

Humans have spread to every area on the planet primarily because of our resiliency and adaptability. 

I really believe that this too shall pass.


----------



## chic (Mar 28, 2021)

StarSong said:


> The children and teens I know are coping just fine.  It's not easy but they're managing.
> 
> Children (and adults) survive lousy teachers (we all had a few), divorce, alcoholic parents, family financial reversals, deaths in their families, moving to new homes, schools and other parts of the country, and myriad other challenges.types
> 
> ...


Tell that to a mom whose son sophomore age son committed suicide because of the restrictions due to covid management. There are all kinds of people in the world coping with individual problems. And many young people are committing suicide rather than live like this. I am concerned for the future of all our young people. 

I guess I don't believe this too shall pass. Not without long lasting damage. This is what I see in my world. If you see kids coping well you are blessed.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 28, 2021)

SetWave said:


> My main concern is to avoid catching it.
> I began wondering what it must be like for the very young children. This will be something that affects their sense of the world for years to come.


My world was changed dramatically when my toddler sister and a neighbor's toddler died within a few months of each other. Unlike my friends, I knew that children could and did die. Any childhood sense of invulnerability was stripped from me during Kindergarten.

This generation of children will have a pandemic experience in common, just as American Baby Boomers suffered through the horrific spate of political assassinations during our childhoods and the divisive Vietnam war during our adolescence, Millennials' worlds were darkened by school shootings, 9-11 and the unpleasant sides of the internet and social media.

Our parents and grandparents had generationally defining moments and long-lasting events, as well.


----------



## Jeweltea (Mar 28, 2021)

The longer it drags on the worse it will be but so many people won't get vaccinated to help reach herd immunity.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 28, 2021)

chic said:


> Tell that to a mom whose son sophomore age son committed suicide because of the restrictions due to covid management. There are all kinds of people in the world coping with individual problems. And many young people are committing suicide rather than live like this. I am concerned for the future of all our young people.
> 
> I guess I don't believe this too shall pass. Not without long lasting damage. This is what I see in my world. If you see kids coping well you are blessed.


Teen - or any - suicide is a terrible tragedy, but sadly it wasn't uncommon before the pandemic and is not likely to be uncommon after the country reopens.  

https://www.webmd.com/depression/news/20200911/suicide-rate-keeps-rising-among-young-americans
*Suicides among children and young people aged 10 to 24 rose 57% from 2007 to 2018, *according to a new report from the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.

According to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) WISQARS Leading Causes of Death Reports, in 2018:             

Suicide was the tenth leading cause of death overall in the United States, claiming the lives of over 48,000 people.
*Suicide was the second leading cause of death among individuals between the ages of 10 and 34,* and the fourth leading cause of death among individuals between the ages of 35 and 54.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 28, 2021)

I think when the young people have sources of support going through this that they will be okay.  They have their friends and families and internet, too.  I am concerned about them and anyone who gets too bogged down in depression with seemingly no way out.  People need to try to help those the most and those who become very quiet when they weren't before.  The news surely hasn't been any help in helping those affected harshly by this pandemic--making us seem like it's hopeless and the constant reports of surges and those not doing the right things.


----------



## asp3 (Mar 28, 2021)

I've seen numerous articles about people's mental states in both the NY Times and the Washington Post.  I think I also might have seen some articles in Science News as well but I'm not 100% sure of that.

I don't think it's being ignored, I think that it isn't being highlighted by mainstream media.  However there articles out there if you look for them.

BTW I'm sure I've seen them since early on in the pandemic until just recently.  The articles tend to focus on one particular group (teenagers, people with various challenges, adults, children, etc...)


----------



## StarSong (Mar 28, 2021)

asp3 said:


> I've seen numerous articles about people's mental states in both the NY Times and the Washington Post.  I think I also might have seen some articles in Science News as well but I'm not 100% sure of that.
> 
> I don't think it's being ignored, I think that it isn't being highlighted by mainstream media.  However there articles out there if you look for them.
> 
> BTW I'm sure I've seen them since early on in the pandemic until just recently.  The articles tend to focus on one particular group (teenagers, people with various challenges, adults, children, etc...)


I've read numerous articles discussing young people's mental states, but they focus on those having emotional struggles at the moment rather than suggesting there will be widespread PTSD or permanent emotional trauma as a result of pandemic restrictions.


----------



## tbeltrans (Mar 28, 2021)

I don't see the mental issues being ignored.  There is a lot of killing by gunfire around the Twin Cities area (and around the nation.  Everyday the news is reporting some shooting, and I am seeing commentary that a part of the cause is the rage and mental issues caused by the very lengthy lockdowns.  There is also an associated rise in domestic violence.

This isn't good for anybody.  Businesses are dying, people are dying from indirect COVID-19 causes (i.e. gunfire, suicide).  Sooner or later something has to give.  If Europe is seeing a third wave consisting of mutant COVID-19, I would think we will get it here in the US too.  So given that this thing just continues to go around and around, we can't stay locked up forever.

Mu wife and I are VERY fortunate that lockdown really doesn't change our current lifestyle very much.  However, if I were 20 years younger, seeing this endless lockdown situation with the only light at the end of the tunnel coming from another train, I believe I would be as affected as so many are.

I don't have the answer, at least one that people would like to hear.  Hopefully there really are so-called "experts" who can think of something different from what has already been tried.

Maybe for the duration of the lockdown, take away everybody's weapons (or at least ammo) and arm them with plastic swords.    See that!  I AM affected.  

Tony


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 28, 2021)

My thoughts  are that the current pandemic isn't going to bring otherwise mentally normal kids into the depths of depression,  and certainly not  for the rest of their lives  .  ... think back to being a teenager,   and things  being blown out of proportion on a regular basis in your life.
Kids are a lot more resilient than adults.  They move on...

Those that have mental issues, had them without the pandemic.  JMO


----------



## Irwin (Mar 28, 2021)

The kids that are going to be most adversely affected psychologically by the pandemic are the ones in environments where people are dying because they're not doing the right thing; they're irrationally foregoing safety measures and endeavoring towards instant gratification; damned the repercussions. They're attempting to circumvent a little inconvenience, and that's partially because doing the right thing has been stigmatized by those in positions of authority.

In all likelihood, young people are committing suicide because they're stuck at home with parents who make them feel bad about themselves for whatever reason, but it comes down to bad parenting. Had there been a healthy environment, they'd be willing to sacrifice a bit of their social lives transitorily -- especially in these days of social media when kids can socialize online. Granted, it's not the same as in person socializing, but many young people choose to forgo the in-person experience anyway.

Kids who lose parents who weren't willing to wear a face mask or practice social distancing will have to live with that for the rest of their lives. They'll look at pictures of their parents and think about how, if they just sacrificed a little bit and did the right thing, their parents would still be with them.


----------



## Jeweltea (Mar 28, 2021)

https://abc7chicago.com/girl-finds-parents-dead-in-bed-girls-from-covid-19-mom-and-dad/10375741/

Yes, some will have it worse than others such as the girl on this article.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 28, 2021)

Our Great Grandkids seem to be taking all these school changes, etc., pretty well.  They miss some of the sports activities, and the parties with friends, etc., but so far they are coping quite well....and their computer skills are increasing with the use of these Online classes that they often have to take.     

Many adults, however, seem to be going downhill...with the increased crime rates, and murders, etc.  The surges in unemployment have left millions of people wondering how they will survive....which certainly affects their mental health.  

We can only hope that these vaccines work for the long term, and that the vast majority of people are wise enough to get them.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 28, 2021)

What happened to the kids and teens who lived through all those terrible wars, the Depression, the big flu epidemic, the polio epidemic, and many other tragedies?  Some are tragically affected but get over it. Some do not. I think the current pandemic is in that category. And fortunately, it is probably coming to an end, at least in this country. Most young people will survive, mentally and physically.


----------



## J.B Books (Mar 28, 2021)

nothing to see here


----------



## chic (Mar 29, 2021)

asp3 said:


> I've seen numerous articles about people's mental states in both the NY Times and the Washington Post.  I think I also might have seen some articles in Science News as well but I'm not 100% sure of that.
> 
> I don't think it's being ignored, I think that it isn't being highlighted by mainstream media.  However there articles out there if you look for them.
> 
> BTW I'm sure I've seen them since early on in the pandemic until just recently.  The articles tend to focus on one particular group (teenagers, people with various challenges, adults, children, etc...)


True but you really HAVE to hunt for them.  Mainstream media will give this no attention or airtime at all. But it deserves a mention.


----------



## chic (Mar 29, 2021)

Sunny said:


> What happened to the kids and teens who lived through all those terrible wars, the Depression, the big flu epidemic, the polio epidemic, and many other tragedies?  Some are tragically affected but get over it. Some do not. I think the current pandemic is in that category. And fortunately, it is probably coming to an end, at least in this country. Most young people will survive, mentally and physically.


What about European Jewish teens who died or were tortured in concentration camps in WWII? That was a crime against humanity. This is too.


----------



## asp3 (Mar 29, 2021)

chic said:


> True but you really HAVE to hunt for them.  Mainstream media will give this no attention or airtime at all. But it deserves a mention.



I didn't have to hunt for them myself.  I just did my usual practice of scanning the article titles from top to bottom of their main pages.   I never scan the pages of other newspapers (USA Today, Wall Street Journal, etc...) so I don't know how the coverage has been in those.  I do agree that most non-print mainstream media overall (mainly TV and radio) are not doing a good job covering it.  Then again I really don't watch TV news or listen to news on the radio most of the time so I'm not a good judge of their coverage.  I am within earshot when my wife is watching the news and I don't recall any such stories coming to mind.


----------



## Irwin (Mar 29, 2021)

The local news here is constantly going on-and-on about how tough the past year and whatever have been for all of us, and there are commercials saying the same thing but accompanied by sentimental music.

And it _is _a mental health crisis. 

Before the pandemic, approximately 20% of the population suffered from some kind of mental illness. That number has doubled to 40%. That's a lot of mentally ill people! We're nearing half the population!

For most of us, we'll return to "normal" without any lasting issues, but some will be forever scarred--especially those who have lost loved ones or have persisting, long-term symptoms from covid, or have accrued a great deal of debt from being out of work for so long. People's lives have been ruined, so the rise in mental illnesses to be expected. The question is: what can be done about it?


----------



## asp3 (Mar 31, 2021)

Here's a Washington Post article about the state of mental health on college campuses and how the Cornovirus has made it worse.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/education/2021/03/30/college-students-mental-health-pandemic/


----------

